# Choice Tunes: Audi TT Gets Mention in New Swedish House Mafia and Tinie Tempah Single 'Miami 2 Ibiza'



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We first became aware of British rapper Tinie Tempah several months ago after a recommendation by Esquire Magazine UK via their Twitter feed. Back then we downloaded a few singles and added him to our subconscious iTunes watch list. This month he's set off our radar again with a new single produced in collaboration with Swedish House Mafia entitled _Miami 2 Ibiza_. A very infectious club track with Tinie Tempah rapping overtop, we'd already decided to add it to our most current playlist on the iPod but found it that much cooler when we heard mention in the lyrics of a "white TT" in reference to the female lead of the song/video. She must have the better taste because he claims to have a black "Bee-Em". 

You can listen to the track via iTunes * HERE. *

You can also watch the video below but we'd issue a *Work Warning*. The vid includes pixelated frontal nudity and other content that may not go over in a particularly strict field of cubicles. FYI.


----------

